# Who is Wrong?



## Spetsnaz (Nov 22, 2004)

Excuse my English...
I have one Radeon 9800Pro (R360 Core) modded 9800XT (398/351 - i don't have using the force, yet).
The ATITool is monitoring the core temp from card, but in some moments they presents stranges temps registers... see log:
2004-11-21 22:38:39	ATITool v0.0.22 started.
2004-11-21 22:38:39	Detected GPU Chip: R360 (4E4A), 8 Pipelines, 128 MB
2004-11-21 22:38:39	Temperature monitoring: LM63 detected
2004-11-21 22:38:39	Temperature:	GPU: 75.5°C	GPU environment: 52.0°C
...
2004-11-21 22:42:39	Temperature:	GPU: 75.0°C	GPU environment: 52.0°C
2004-11-21 22:42:49	Temperature:	GPU: 75.0°C	GPU environment: 52.0°C
*2004-11-21 22:42:59	Temperature:	GPU: 20.1°C	GPU environment: 52.0°C* 
2004-11-21 22:43:09	Temperature:	GPU: 75.3°C	GPU environment: 51.0°C

They temps (20º)are present in both card's configuration (9800pro BIOS /9800XT BIOS).
It's is a ATITool BUG?
And about temp monitors see image: 






Who is wrong? EVEREST(55ºC) or ATITool(75ºC)?

Thanks

Spetsnaz


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2004)

the temp sensor on the 9800 pro is under the gpu chip and not inside it .. to get around this ati adds 20°c in overdrive to the measured temperature to be closer to the real core temperature.. atitool is doing the same .. everest isnt doing that so the gpu temperature is 20°c lower.. not a bug just different ways to present the measured temperature


----------



## Spetsnaz (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Wizzard...    
But about ATITool's temp log? 
"2004-11-21 22:42:49 Temperature: GPU: 75.0°C GPU environment: 52.0°C
*2004-11-21 22:42:59 Temperature: GPU: 20.1°C GPU environment: 52.0°C* 
2004-11-21 22:43:09 Temperature: GPU: 75.3°C GPU environment: 51.0°C"
This is a simple error from sensor?


----------



## pablofrogo (Nov 22, 2004)

It's a bug with ATItool.


----------



## Spetsnaz (Nov 22, 2004)

pablofrogo said:
			
		

> It's a bug with ATItool.



All right.
Then i'm going to test more times....


Spetsnaz


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2004)

the single 20° reading is a bug in atitool ... happens sometimes .. i tried to filter those values out .. does this happen with 0.0.23 beta 9 too?


----------

